# BIG SHARK?



## Shark Chaser (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm hunting a BIG shark 500+. We caught a mako at boomvang two weeks ago but not to big. If anyone has a community spot where they know some big sharks are this time of year please let me know. Thanks for the help guys. Oh and distance doesn't matter we just want a big shark.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Stetson rock or the flower gardens will most likely have some big tigers, bulls, and maybe a mako around them this time of year. Biggest mako I ever saw was at boomvang in the fall, fish was well over a grand.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Some sharks can hit jigs and some shark don't respond to jigs.
Mako is one of sharks which hit jigs.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I've hooked sharks a number of times on jigs, long knife jig style. I also ended up losing a bunch of jigs dropping a jig into an area that we know has sharks just for the thrill of the big fish pull. Not a cheap thrill at all in the end.

I think you might want to ask this on the general blue water board since bait is by far the best choice and not pricey chunks of lead.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

James Howell said:


> Stetson rock or the flower gardens will most likely have some big tigers, bulls, and maybe a mako around them this time of year.


x2. Getting a 500# Tiger isn't a walk in the park, but very do-able.

Chum. Chum. Chum.

Brandon


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> x2. Getting a 500# Tiger isn't a walk in the park, but very do-able.
> 
> Chum. Chum. Chum.
> 
> Brandon


Finding that 500# tiger, and getting him to bite can be tough. The actual fight isn't all that spectacular. He's no mako. He's more of a typical shark with the, "I'm big...but...you got me" attitude. Big tigers have never really impressed me that much with their fighting abilities.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

You know, it is a crazy world. We once fought what we estimated to be a grander tiger for 9 hours. Yes, 9 hours. And lost her. Some amazing spool dumping runs. Truly a monster.

And we caught a mako not long ago that made one long run, and came straight up to the boat to meet the flying gaff. No jumps. Not much of a fight.

Every fish is different. 

Brandon


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

mmmmmm mako steaks!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

You are officially docked 10,000 greenies for reposting a pic of your fish (again). Merry Christmas.


Chase This! said:


> You know, it is a crazy world. We once fought what we estimated to be a grander tiger for 9 hours. Yes, 9 hours. And lost her. Some amazing spool dumping runs. Truly a monster.
> 
> And we caught a mako not long ago that made one long run, and came straight up to the boat to meet the flying gaff. No jumps. Not much of a fight.
> 
> ...


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

at least he didnt bring back the picture of the 2 guys spooning:an5: haha =)


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

James Howell said:


> You are officially docked 10,000 greenies for reposting a pic of your fish (again). Merry Christmas.


If you want me to give you a greenie, just ask. 

Merry Christmas, James.

Brandon


----------

